# Related Sites > SQL Course >  Not associated with a trusted SQL Server connection

## angiras

when I try a connection.open I get this message :

Login failed for user 'angiras'. Reason: Not associated with a trusted SQL Server connection.

in SQL enterprise manager into security
I have created a new user

ID = angiras 
pwd = any_pwd

for a SQL database

then my connectionstring ="Data Source=myLocalHost;Initial Catalog=angiras_db;uid=angiras;pwd=any_pwd;"

what is wrong ?

I want an user and a password for a specific SQL 2000 database

and it seems that SQL server doesn't keep this passaword

thank you for helping

----------


## PinkPanther2003

Try

1 .Open Enterprise Manager
2. Right click on your database server (myLocalHost)
3. Go to Properties
4. Go to Security
5. Check the Authetication - 'SQL Server and Windows'
6. Try you connection string

You will need to add the details of the account to start the server.

Check out BOL - SQL Server Properties (Security Tab)

HTH,

Peter

----------


## angiras

thank you very much for your fast answer

I did all what you said to this point :

Try you connection string
where ?

You will need to add the details of the account to start the server.

? where ? :-))

Check out BOL - SQL Server Properties (Security Tab)

in the security Tab there is nothing with BOL

I checked SQL server and windows

audit level = none

This account = Administrator
Password = never seen before I even don't know where SQL has foudn it



thank you again for helping !

----------


## PinkPanther2003

OK,

Try your connection string from your client - whereever you generated the error before.

Try making a UDL (create a new text file and change it's extension to .udl). Create the connection. Open the udl using notepad. There's you connection string written for you.

**You will need to add the details of the account to start the server.

On the tab I directed you to. Sounds like SQL did it for you (not sure about that though...). 

**in the security Tab there is nothing with BOL

BOL is Books Online. This is SQL server's great help. It is a treasure trove of really good info. It expands upon what I've said.

Most importantly  - did it work? Can you connect to the server with the credentials you have supplied now?

HTH,

Peter

----------


## angiras

incredible ! really incredible !

..... it works ! :-))

thank you agaaaaaaaaaaaain_____!

----------

